# Continious long beep, then computer shuts down



## sassenach (Nov 25, 2007)

hi,
i have a computer here which i cleaned. my family member was complaining it makes a lot of noise. i noticed the pcu fan was so dusty, i cleaned it with the air spray.
when i was done, i started the computer and i get this continious long beep. i get to the post stage and sometimes i see the win xp loading (or safe mode), then the computer shuts down.
i took out the fan again, placed it back. still nothing.
i took out the RAM, placed it back and still nothing.
any ideas?
i am using award bios on this computer.

thanks


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

It might be your power supply.
http://www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When you "took out the fan" did you remove screws or remove the heatsink with it? If you removed the heatsink did you get it properly attached to the Mobo?


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

sassenach said:


> i took out the fan again, placed it back. still nothing.


Are you referring to the cpu fan and heatsink? If you removed it, did you clean it and the chip and reapply thermal paste before reinstalling? Sounds like your chip is overheating causing the shut down.


----------



## sassenach (Nov 25, 2007)

yes i took out the cpu fan, i cleaned it, then placed it back without reapplying thermal paste. do you think i need to reapply that?


----------



## AlienMenace (Apr 10, 2008)

When you take the heat sink off the cpu, always re- paste it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Don't try to run it without cleaning it off and reapplying Artic Silver or you could burn something up on your rig. Do it now and don't wait.


----------



## sassenach (Nov 25, 2007)

ok so i bought thermal paste, i reapplied.
i also bought a new PS.

after all that, i do reach the windows loading screen, but then it shuts off.

any ideas???????????????????


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What are your specs? Be sure to include the video card and the power supply brand name and watts.

Then try this rig with only one stick of ram and see what happens with it.

BTW, have you checked your manual to see what error one long beep indicates?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Post your specs and the brand and wattage of the supply you installed.


----------



## sassenach (Nov 25, 2007)

so i solved the problem thanks to all of you.

1. the PS was not strong enough, so I bought a good one (550w), not a generic brand.
2. i reapplied thermal paste.
3. changed the cpu fan.

that did the job.

windows is now working and the computer is nice and quiet.

thanks for your help


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That is great news. Hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Good Luck to you. Visit us again.


----------

